# Kids Due Today



## Christiestuff (Jul 20, 2020)

Ya’all... our three Nigerians and one kiko are due today. All have previously kidded twins, triplets and quads so I like to be there for everything. We are in Alabama and currently under a tornado warning with multiple tornados down pretty much all around us. So of course I check everyone this morning to find ligaments gone in two of them, with shiny udders and swollen vulvas. These dang ladies are going to give birth in the middle of a tornado! Pray for us !


----------



## Hockeydudde (Mar 2, 2021)

Oh my gosh! I can't imagine. Being from New Mexico, just the thought of a tornado is scary, let alone having laboring goats in the middle is them.
Good luck, praying everything goes well for you.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

(((((Hugs))))) Just prayed for you and your does!!!!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Prayers! Oh my, it’s the barometric pressure drop and doe code all mixed into on scary day!
Please stay safe, do y’all have a cellar that you and your girls can go into? Floors can be cleaned but it can save lives.
I hate kidding under tornado warnings, it’s so stressful.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Good luck, I hope all goes well!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Im from Oklahoma..been through.lots & lots of warnings. In fact had one seen in a small town 20 miles away today. I agree with @GoofyGoat ..that change in barometric pressure is good for birthing. Good luck and hope its just warnings and they go on by


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Prayers sent.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Im from Oklahoma..been through.lots & lots of warnings. In fact had one seen in a small town 20 miles away today. I agree with @GoofyGoat ..that change in barometric pressure is good for birthing. Good luck and hope its just warnings and they go on by


Remember last year my Lilly gave birth when we got hit with a small one...no fun! Everyone in the south stay safe


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

@Christiestuff
Y'all ok?
Got kids yet?
Keep us posted that y'all are safe ok!


----------



## Christiestuff (Jul 20, 2020)

Thank you for all the prayers!! My girls held out for me and today the first delivered FOUR healthy babies!! Three does and a buck! I'm over the moon







! Thanks again for all the sweet support!!


----------



## Christiestuff (Jul 20, 2020)

Also, a few trees down but everything else was fine. Tornado season is awful in Alabama. I’ve been through way more here than when we lived in Oklahoma! It’s crazy!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good to see them doing well, good work. 
And you are very welcome.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Aww! :inlove:
Congratulations!! Four!! So good to see it went well!
They are so cute!


----------



## SupuGoat21 (Mar 7, 2021)

Congrats for safe delivery to your does and stay safe all.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Yippeee! Glad you're safe and glad mama and babies are doing well! They're so cute!!!!!!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Aw! Congratulations on the all the babies! Thank god you’re safe!
I’m so relieved, thanks for the update!


----------



## Gooseberry Creek (Jun 3, 2020)

Those babies are adorable!!:inlove:

I have a Lamancha due on the 24th. She is bred to a Nigerian Dwarf. She is my herd queen and a major drama queen. Any little thing I do to her, she dramatizes and will lay on the ground and act like she is gonna die lol. Not looking forward to labor and eventually milking her.


----------



## Christiestuff (Jul 20, 2020)

Gooseberry Creek said:


> Those babies are adorable!!:inlove:
> 
> I have a Lamancha due on the 24th. She is bred to a Nigerian Dwarf. She is my herd queen and a major drama queen. Any little thing I do to her, she dramatizes and will lay on the ground and act like she is gonna die lol. Not looking forward to labor and eventually milking her.


I have one so dramatic I've given up on milking her. Bluebell, the doe above who delivered quads, was never friendly until she gave birth. This time, she backed up to where I was sitting in the corner watching and basically gave birth in my lap BY CHOICE. It was unreal and so funny.


----------



## Christiestuff (Jul 20, 2020)

SOOOO another set of tornados came through today and as the second set of sirens went off, Penny’s water broke 😬. Thirty minutes later, the barn is still standing and we have boy/girl twins!


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Be safe. Congrats on the birth of those storm watch kids.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Congrats on the kids! I love the swiss and the silver!
Stay safe with the storms. Sending prayers your way!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Congratulations! So sweet!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Congrats on all those ADORABLE WEE ONES! SO CUTE! Thats the only good thing about Tornado weather warnings! Glad you are safe!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Aawwww


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Aawwww


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute.


----------

